# Figur ausschneiden und Strichzeichnung



## Almjodler (21. September 2002)

Hi ihr,
also ich will aus dem angehängten Bild eine Strichzeichnung anfertigen und ausdrucken, brauch ich für den Kunstunterricht, am besten will ich das dann nochmal per Hand abzeichnen (weis nich wie meine Lehrerin zu Computerarbeit bei dem Projekt steht ). Das Gröbste hab ich schon ausgeschnitten, aber bei einem Versuch davor hab ich dann zu viel ausgeschnitten und es es nix geworden, deshalb will ich es noch genauer ausschneiden und dann eine schöne Strichzeichnung davon anfertigen, am besten mit allen schönen schwarzen Linien aber nicht zu dick dass ich es dann noch appausen kann  
http://robouk.gdesign.nl/tuts/tutorial.php?tutorial=drawimg  mit diesem Tutorial hab ich's schon probiert aber es ist irgendwie ganz und garnicht das was ich mir gewünscht habe rausgekommen
in dem sinne, vielen dank schonmal jetzt
mfg Almjodler


----------



## X-trOn (21. September 2002)

Tja also zum ausschneiden selbst hab ich erst ein paar Threads weiter unten meinen Senf (wie sich herrausstellte teils falschen) abgegeben.

Für die strich Zeichnung: ich würd einfach alles bis auf die Outlines wegschneiden oder auf tutorials.de selbst mal in die PS tuts Sektion schaun ich glaub ich hab da mal ein Tut für sowas gesehn

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (21. September 2002)

Mein Vorschlag zu diesem Bild wäre das Füllwerkzeug (sattes Blau) und eine Farbauswahl, damit sollte das in 2 Minuten gemacht sein.
Dann noch die überbleibenden Farben durch die Hintergrundfarbe ersetzten, fertig.
Bei Bedarf solltest du die Konturen noch etwas nachmalen.


----------

